# Ga Knifemakers Guild meeting in Alto - all are welcome



## Razor Blade (Apr 10, 2015)

I just wanted to invite anyone who would be interested in knifemaking , to attend the guild meeting. It will be in Alto, about 15 minutes above Gainesville. It will be May 16 on a sat. It will get started about 8, and usually last until about 2-3. We will have several demos going on, and lunch will be served at 12.  This is free to all, and many knifemakers will have their wares on display for all to see. Usually about 70 - 80 folks attend. This is a great place to be if you like knives, good food , and meeting new friends. 
    If you have any questions , please feel free to ask away. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 13, 2015)

Just one.......why is there air?
(hope to make this one Scotty)


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 13, 2015)

What air.


----------



## georgiaboy (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking forward to it


----------



## MoblMec (Apr 26, 2015)

Zak & I will be there Scott. With COBBLER !!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 27, 2015)

Everyone should bring a chair if you wanna sit. I dont have that many.


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2015)

Sounds fun. I've always wanted to attend.


----------



## Bkeepr (Apr 29, 2015)

Shoot, I am going to be at the blood tracking seminar!


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 30, 2015)

goob, come on over , you will enjoy it. 

sorry bkeepr, you gonna miss a good one


----------



## alfalfa1 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Where's the meeting?*

Where in Alto? Not the prison I hope.


----------



## Razor Blade (Apr 30, 2015)

alfalfa1 said:


> Where in Alto? Not the prison I hope.



It will be at my shop. I will send a pm  with the address. 

Anyone else wanting to attend, i will be happy to send you the address in a pm.


----------



## John I. Shore (May 7, 2015)

I'll be there Scott!  Look forward to seeing you and the gang again.

John I.


----------



## Anvil Head (May 7, 2015)

Hey John, be good to catch up.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 8, 2015)

Hey John, thats great news, glad to hear it.


----------



## bg7m (May 11, 2015)

Hope to make it to this one.  Still do the iron in the hat drawing?


----------



## Razor Blade (May 11, 2015)

Yes sir Buddy, we do.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 16, 2015)

Well, we had about 60-65 folks out for the guild meeting today. It was a great time had by all. Lot of stuff going on. I even learned a few things today, myself. 

    John, i am glad you drove all the way up from the Florida. We enjoyed the lesson friday nite. Tell Mike it was good to meet him. He is a nice guy. 

    Wayne, thanks for  the grinding and polishing demo. You just make it look to easy. 

    Thanks to all the folks who participated . Scott


----------



## georgiaboy (May 18, 2015)

Thanks for hosting, I had a good time and it was good seeing everyone.


----------



## bg7m (May 18, 2015)

Scott, it's great that you host the meetings as you do. Good to talk to you, Carl, David, Tom, and the other guys.


----------



## Razor Blade (May 19, 2015)

Thanks Buddy, good to see you again. You left too quick


----------



## oakbend (May 19, 2015)

Dangit I didn't even know Buddy was there! I would have really liked to meet him.


----------



## georgiaboy (May 19, 2015)

bg7m said:


> Scott, it's great that you host the meetings as you do. Good to talk to you, Carl, David, Tom, and the other guys.



Like Jarett mentioned in sorry I missed you too.  You do nice work and I try to put faces to screen names.


----------

